# Beau Technique gives a Range Rover sport Chemical guys treatment



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Here's a surprise. Who would of thought a Range Rover by Beau Technique eh?
Not just a normal black but more in the guise of silver. Refreshing is a understated term for my thoughts on this. Lets take a look at what lie's in wait...
















































































































































































































Nice to see the old wheels being put where they should be:doublesho

Some much needed deep cleaning and removal of iron contamination was undertaken on Thursday then Friday was the set to for some serious gloss upgrade and protection with interior deep cleaning.

Dual action polisehr at the ready and Chemical guys glossworx glaze were the choice to richen the finish and slicken it up nicely...



















Nice results...














































More issues that are typical on Range Rover sports...










All sorted...










Dressing...























































Sealing...










Cleaning...










And protecting...










Interior seen some much needed deep cleaning to reveal this...













































































































And some transformed Range Rover sport pictures...






































































































































Thanks for checking in on Beau Technique.

Scott.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice work mate.


----------



## DevilsAdvocate1 (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice work. Love that last photo!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Like it mate, tidy work. Like the RRS in silver, nice change from black.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate, looks nice and tidy.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Scott, lovely reflections matey.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

very nice mate good work


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> Very nice work mate.





DevilsAdvocate1 said:


> Nice work. Love that last photo!





SimonBash said:


> Like it mate, tidy work. Like the RRS in silver, nice change from black.





DMH-01 said:


> Great job mate, looks nice and tidy.





butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work Scott, lovely reflections matey.





Dan J said:


> very nice mate good work


Thanks muchly all. Did male a nice change being silver. Had a blast working on it and was really happy with the end results.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Outstanding work. The consistent Chem Guys treatment on the paint was a nice touch.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice, makes a pleasant change as others have said from the normal black RRS, excellent finish.
What did you you use the exterior plastics?
Simon


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

VZSS250 said:


> Outstanding work. The consistent Chem Guys treatment on the paint was a nice touch.


Thanks. It was a trial run to get the best with the time etc and panned out quite well.



Wax Attack said:


> Very nice, makes a pleasant change as others have said from the normal black RRS, excellent finish.
> What did you you use the exterior plastics?
> Simon


It was a product given to me by a client. I know its Chemical guys will check later and get back about that one. It did a nice job by all accounts.


----------



## Harwoodandy (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice - what did you use on the side step trims? 100% better 
Lovely work


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

some fine work there fella's ditton on the last shot love it.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Harwoodandy said:


> Very nice - what did you use on the side step trims? 100% better
> Lovely work


Thanks. 00 wire wool and Britemax metal polish for the metal on the side steps then Chemical gys dressing on the vynil areas.



riles said:


> some fine work there fella's ditton on the last shot love it.





tonyy said:


> Great work..


Thanks both. Really appreciate the comments by all.:thumb:


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks lovely. Amazing how much Silver can be improved! I wouldn't have those after market wheels thats for sure!


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic transformation mate, nice one


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Raife said:


> Looks lovely. Amazing how much Silver can be improved! I wouldn't have those after market wheels thats for sure!





BRUNBERG said:


> Fantastic transformation mate, nice one


Thanks troops. As for wheels. Horses for courses really. I liked them compared to the smaller oe ones personally but its all down to personal tastes.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

Beau Technique said:


> Thanks. 00 wire wool and Britemax metal polish for the metal on the side steps then Chemical gys dressing on the vynil areas.
> 
> Thanks both. Really appreciate the comments by all.:thumb:


Must try some myself. Made the mistake of trialling a new 'caustic free' cleaner one of our suppliers is selling. It is far from caustic free and I now have etched steps!

Fantastic work


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

big pimp said:


> Must try some myself. Made the mistake of trialling a new 'caustic free' cleaner one of our suppliers is selling. It is far from caustic free and I now have etched steps!
> 
> Fantastic work


Thanks bud. The britemax metal polish twins are excellent and work very well on these such things.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

nice work there pal....


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Love the finish on that, loads of gloss :argie:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Reflectology said:


> nice work there pal....





Pandy said:


> Love the finish on that, loads of gloss :argie:


Thanks both. Sadly it has now been pimped out with chrome foglight and wing mirror surrounds. Ruins it imo but im sure there will be a happy buyer at some point.


----------

